# Jungfernfahrt...



## Pan (4. März 2002)

...oder wie ich lernte, die Berge zu lieben.

So, Samstag war es endlich soweit. Morgens 7:30, strahlender Sonnenschein, wolkenloser, blauer Himmel, trocken-frostige Luft bei Temp. um 3° - ich muß biken!!!

Schnell zum Bäcker Brötchen holen, Rainer getroffen, zum mitfahren "überredet" und Startzeit auf 10:00 Uhr festgelegt, hastig Kaffee eingeworfen und dann mein neues Pferdchen an die frische Luft geführt.

Erstmal fix den HAC4 anbauen, aber oh *******, was ist das? An meine Crossmax Disc UST mit 24 Messerspeichen läßt sich kein Magnet anschrauben... erster Frust macht sich breit...
Aber warte mal, irgendwo liegt noch ein Magnet vom Sigma rum, richtig, hier isser!! Vorsichtig den Schlitz etwas weiter aufgesägt, so provisorisch sollte es passen...(hat auch gehalten, nur über 40km/h hat er dann plötzlich "0" angezeigt )

So und dann sind wir los über DPP Feggendorf zur Kreuzbuche über den Kammweg zum Nienstedter Paß rauf zum Annaturm über Wöltjebuche und Taternpfahl runter nach Springe, über Deisterpforte wieder rauf nach Köllnisch Feld runter nach Nienstedt und wieder rauf zur Wallmannhütte und von hier über Lauenau wieder zurück - gute 50km bei 1018 hm.

Alles in allem ist es eine richtige Rakete. Rainer meinte nach einer Probefahrt, dass unsere gemeinsamen Ausritte von nun an einen deutlich unfairen Touch bekommen würden...

...und er hat Recht!! Gut 3kg weniger Gewicht im Vergleich zu meinem Univega und der blockierbare Dämpfer lassen einen die Steigungen förmlich hoch fliegen...ein geiles Fahrgefühl!!!

Wermutstropfen sind allerdings:

- die Sache mit dem Magneten (kennt einer `ne Lösung?)
- die FastFred-Bereifung (rollen zwar gut auf Asphalt/Schotter, aber sobald es auch nur ein bischen feucht und trailig wird, biste mit denen aufgeschmissen)
- die SID-SL muß noch optimiert werden (60mm Federweg is ein büschen wenig)


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2002)

Ich les das nirgendwo ?

trotzdem:  Glückwunsch....!!!!  



mfg, bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (4. März 2002)

Scott Strike Ltd.


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2002)

*hauaaahaaaa*      Das heisst ja wohl ab sofort fahr´ ich mit Euch nur noch wenn Du meinen Gepäck mitnimmst....  *lach*


mfg, bischi


----------



## Harzbiker (4. März 2002)

na da haste ja ein geiles Pferdchen. Macht bestimmt Spaß mit der Rakete über die Trails zu düsen. 
Kann ich im Mai mal Probe fahren????



Gruß harzbiker
www.reuti.de


----------



## Rabbit (4. März 2002)

... kann ich meine Teilnahme an der Alpentour im Sommer noch absagen?  

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## michael59 (4. März 2002)

nicht das Roß der Reiter entscheidet!

Glückwunsch und Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Pferd


Michael


----------



## foxi (4. März 2002)

Hey Pan !
Glückwunsch, und willkommen im Club 
kann Dir bei Deinen Wermutstropfen leider nicht helfen, aber versuchs doch mal hier im Forum mit der Suchfunktion oder über "Google"
Ich versuche gerade für Samstag Urlaub zu bekommen, wenns klappt steh ich bei Dir in Pohle zu ner Tour auf der Matte. Haste Zeit und Lust ?


----------



## Pan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Ich versuche gerade für Samstag Urlaub zu bekommen, wenns klappt steh ich bei Dir in Pohle zu ner Tour auf der Matte. Haste Zeit und Lust ? *



Hi!

Klar, bin dabei!! Wann solls losgehen? 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr?!! Deister oder Süntel? 50 oder 60 km? 800 oder 1000 hm?


Gruß
Pan


----------



## Alan (5. März 2002)

Tach auch,

es gibt von Mavic einen Magneten für die Messerspeichen. Keine Ahnung, was der kostet, ist aber bestimmt nicht soo billig. 
Mavic-Bestellnummer: M40540

Saludos

Det


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2002)

11:00 Uhr! Egal! 50km! max. 400Hm, geht das auch ?! 

Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Tach auch,
> 
> es gibt von Mavic einen Magneten für die Messerspeichen. Keine Ahnung, was der kostet, ist aber bestimmt nicht soo billig.
> ...



Mein Held!!!

Danke, danke danke!!! *knuddel*

Teuer genug wars eh schon, da wird dass den Kohl wohl nicht mehr fett machen. "Crossmax fahrn, aber sich keinen Magnet leisten können, harharhar."


----------



## Pan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird  *



Hehehe, das Hintertürchen mußte dann wohl sein, oder!!?


----------



## Alan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> Mein Held!!!
> ...



Bist Du noch glücklicher, wenn ich Dir verrate, dass unser Warenwirtschaftsprogramm einen Bestand von 4 Magneten aufweist? *gg* Hab die Teile zwar gerade gesucht und nicht gefunden, aber vielleicht sind sie ja doch noch da...

Falls Rabbit es mal schafft, auf dem Weg in den Deister kurz von der A1 abzubiegen, kann er Dir ja einen mitbringen. Das Ding kostet was bei 6 . 

Ansonsten meine Gratulation zu dem Strike, ist echt ein Fliegengewicht. Die drei Kilo, die es leichter ist als mein Fully...


----------



## Pan (5. März 2002)

Wow!!!

Kannste mir nich son Teil zuschicken?? *bittebittefleh*

Dann hätte ich das Teil auf alle Fälle zum WE... 

Mit dem Deichhasen Rabbit is das immer sone Sache - erst ankündigen und dann kurzfristig ob des Wetters die Blume einklemmen 

Sonst müsste ich es hier über meinen Händler bestellen, weil bei Mavic direkt geht nicht - hab grad angerufen, liefern nicht an Endabnehmer.

Jörg-Thorsten Bregulla
Gartenstraße 4

31867 Pohle

Zahlungsweise is mir wurscht - Rechnung, Nachnahme, Credit-Card?


----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Mit dem Deichhasen Rabbit is das immer sone Sache - erst ankündigen und dann kurzfristig ob des Wetters die Blume einklemmen *


Hey hey hey! Laut rtl-Wetter soll's am Sa./So. nur bewölkt bei einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von nur 21% bei euch da unten sein. Temperaturen: 7°C. Also werde ich's wohl auch mit meinem nicht-Winterbereiftem Auto nach hannover schaffen!
Also, wenn Du Versand- und Portokosten sparen willst, dann fahre ich am Sa.-morgen nochmal kurz bei IBC-Alan im Geschäft vorbei und hol das Ding ab 
(liegt eh auf dem Weg!)
Hauptsache, der hat's bis dahin gefunden und legt's zurück 

@Alan: Fährst Du eigentlich auch schon wieder ein wenig Rad oder bist immer noch gehandicapt?

Greetz, Harry


----------



## Pan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Also, wenn Du Versand- und Portokosten sparen willst, dann fahre ich am Sa.-morgen nochmal kurz bei IBC-Alan im Geschäft vorbei und hol das Ding ab
> (liegt eh auf dem Weg!)
> Hauptsache, der hat's bis dahin gefunden und legt's zurück
> *



Wenn Du das noch einrichten könntest?!!...kostet Dich dann aber wohl ´ne halbe Stunde Schlaf - und mich ein  aufm Anna- oder Süntelturm 

@Alan: Ob Du bis dahin noch mal nachsehen könntest??! 

Cheers
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wenn Du das noch einrichten könntest?!!...kostet Dich dann aber wohl ´ne halbe Stunde Schlaf - und mich ein  aufm Anna- oder Süntelturm *


Logisch! Bei der Motivation  


> *
> @Alan: Ob Du bis dahin noch mal nachsehen könntest??!
> *


Wenn der sich hier bis morgen Mittag nicht meldet, dann werd ich dem wohl mal 'ne SMS schicken müssen 

Nun will ich mal sehen, ob ich den Bischi für den Samstag noch gewinnen kann.
Und was ist mit Heinz "IBC-Hattrick"? Von Rainer will ich mal gar nicht reden, der ist vermutlich eh dabei 
Dann wäre das ja quasi 'ne Generalprobe für die Alpentour 

cu on Sunday,
Harry


----------



## Pan (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *cu on Sunday,
> Harry *



Saturday, lieber Rabbit, Saturday!!! 

Wie siehts mit pennen aus? 

Jajaja, für Bischi is auch Platz....


----------



## Alan (6. März 2002)

Aaaalso, habe den Magneten gefunden und an ein CrossMax-Laufrad gehalten, sollte zu montieren sein. Ist ein bisschen gross, das gute Stück. 
Falls Rabbit den Umweg von vier Kilometern auf sich nimmt, kann er den Magneten am Samstag ab 9.00 Uhr für  5,95 bekommen.
Ansonsten schicke ich ihn Dir auch gerne zu. Es gilt zu überlegen, was günstiger ist - Pilseken für Rabbit oder  1,53 für die Post. Ein Pilseken für Rabbit ist jedenfalls besser für die Gruppendynamik. 
Da mich meine Arbeitszeit weiterhin vom Radfahren abhält, habe ich mich aufs Laufen verlegt. Plane in rund drei Monaten meinen ersten Marathon. Sollten bis dahin die Knochen versagen, wechsel ich wieder auf das Rad. Werde dann mal versuchen, an einer IBC-Ausfahrt teilzunehmen. 

Viel Spasseken am Wochenende - Rabbit sehe ich ja vielleicht am Samstag.

Bis denne

Det


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2002)

Hi Det!

Nun habe ich dir gerade 'ne SMS auf's Handy geschickt. Hat sich dann wohl erledigt .
Kann ich denn am Samstag direkt nach dir fragen und bekomme dann 'ne Extrabedienung  ? 

Detlef und dann weiter? Oder kennen dich alle im Laden mit Vornamen?


----------



## Alan (6. März 2002)

Detlef oder Det ist schon in Ordnung, werde dann zu finden sein. Wir sind nicht so förmlich, dass wir uns hier siezen. Und wenn jemand kommt und nach dem Vornamen fragt, ist dass schon ok. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch an den Tresen wenden und nach dem Mavic-Magneten fragen. Falls die den nicht finden - ich weiss, wo ich die drei, die wir haben, versteckt habe. 

Bis dahin

Det


ps: witzig, dieses SMS-Senden. Vor allem, wenn der eine im Forum schreibt und der andere in der Zeit seine Funke quält...


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2002)

OK, dann ist ja alles Paletti!
Da wird sich der Pan aber freuen. Kannst bitte den Preis abmachen und als Geschenk einpacken?


----------



## Pan (6. März 2002)

Herzlichen Dank schon mal euch beiden!!!!!!!


----------



## Pan (6. März 2002)

...Rabbit, schmeiß doch bitte noch für mich 1-2 EUR in Dets Kaffeekasse. Danke!!


----------



## Rabbit (6. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *ps: witzig, dieses SMS-Senden. Vor allem, wenn der eine im Forum schreibt und der andere in der Zeit seine Funke quält... *


Also, dazu muß ich jetzt doch nochmal Stellung beziehen. Das war ja so: Ich hatte PAN mitgeteilt, daß wenn Du dich heute nicht bis Mittag hier meldest ich dich nochmal per SMS kontakte. Also schaute ich gegen 13:40h ins Forum und sah weit und breit keine Spur von dir. Nachdem ich dann meine SMS losgejagt hatte, hattest Du aber zwischenzeitlich schon in's Forum geschrieben.
Und auf deine gehässige, hinterlistige Antwort auf meine SMS  _Witzig - habe gerade die antwort ins forum gestellt_ mußte ich natürlich nochmal zurückschießen 
Wie der Zufall es eben so will


----------

